# Accucraft.de?



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

How would one go about buying one of Accucraft's german models?
Would I have to buy it through accucraft.de, or is there an American dealer I can go through? 

I remember seeing the Sächsische IIIK at Cabin Fever, and it certainly caught my eye!

Thanks for your help,

- Anthony


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Anthony, 
Something that I didn't know about! 
Maybe it will be like Accucraft UK. 
At first none of the models were available in the US. 
I was looking for a Lyn when they first came out and was told that I could order one from the UK. 
Well, by the time I added shipping and taxes and duties, the price was nearly double. 
Then at some point in the past, I notice that Accucraft list them all on their site in the US. 
Have you tried asking Accucraft in the US? 
Maybe an email will bring you an answer. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

David,
Interestingly, the locomotive i'm interested _does _appear on accucraft's US website:
http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=56

But it's nowhere to be found on various dealer's websites, and is even absent from Accucraft's e-store.
I'll send some emails, though, and see if it can still be done through US dealers.

Thanks,
- Anthony


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Anthony, just send an email to [email protected] - the contact email address given on the site www.accucraft.de. Lorenz Schug who is Accucraft DE sells these models which he commissioned from Accucraft. I believe he only sells them directly in the US, not through dealers, but I am sure that he will let you know. He writes good English and I found him very helpful both regarding sales and repair/service. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I, too, have had dealings with Lorenz Schug over the years. I have nothing but good service to note from him in every respect. I would have no hesitation in dealing with him again. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

But it's nowhere to be found on various dealer's websites 
Anthony, 

Call a dealer (e.g. Royce) and tell him what you want. He'll negotiate to deliver it to you from Accucraft in many cases. 

Incidentally, remember that exporting a loco from Germany will be tax-free. They quote prices including VAT, and my experience is that when you deduct the VAT the savings pay for the shipping.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Incidentally, remember that exporting a loco from Germany will be tax-free. They quote prices including VAT, and my experience is that when you deduct the VAT the savings pay for the shipping. 
Pete,
That will certainly be the case with this engine. I contacted Lorenz Schug, and he said the engine would be €1,679, which includes shipping. The price on their website is listed as €1,850. Looks like it is time, once again, to start saving my pennies!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The information provided by Pete above is incorrect in some details. A year or more ago I had a customer that was interested in The Saxonian loco under discussion here. I contacted Accucraft and was told I need to deal Directly with Mr Schug. It was his project, and he provided funding to get it going, from the info I received. While dealing with Mr Schug proved no problem at all, we did not make the deal, as the Euro/dollar exchange was not favorable and freight cost etc put the price too high at that time. My client found a brand new one on ebay at a lower cost and is very happy. I did provide him lots of Euro rolling stock to pull however... 
So, A us dealer is not really able to "negotiate" delivery from Accucraft with their assistance was noted in Pete's post. it is possible to make direct deals with the local agent however, in this case the German Accucraft franchise, Mr. Schug . 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## themetalman (Jan 3, 2008)

you can check out my video on youtube just type accucraft saxonian.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The information provided by Pete above is incorrect in some details 
Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking of the UK models, most of which now appear on the Accucraft website here, although stock seems to be marginal. If M. Schug has an exclusive, then I guess we have to deal with him.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

But Pete, 
As Anthony has already pointed out, it IS on the Accucraft site: 
http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=56 
And at $1800 list price, which is a lot less than the €1679 (approx $2300). 
So, it would appear that IF you can get it through a dealer here in the US, you should get it for a better price!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

David, that's the very reason I wanted to see if I could get it through a US dealer. I emailed Pete Comley at Sunset Valley Railroad, and he asked Accucraft about the loco, and apparently it can only be bought through Lorenz Schug.
The price still seems decent. I put a loco on reserve, and am looking forward to running it this summer!

Thanks to everyone for your help/suggestions.
- Anthony


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I'm confused. 

Anthony, you first started asking about the IIIK, which is this loco: 










The one on Accucraft's site is a IK, the small tank engine:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

And they have a Saxon VIK coming out too to confuse matters even more.... 

http://www.accucraft.de/Produkte/1_..._Live_Steam_/sachsiche_vi_k__live_steam_.html


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Pete,
I was under the impression that we just couldn't get the german models over here in america. So when I saw the IIIK at cabin fever, I figured there must be a way we _can_ those models in America. Seeing the IK on Accucraft's US website made me wonder if I could get it through a US dealer, like the UK models. I realize now that I made it sound like I was talking about getting two different models. Sorry for the confusion!
I have a Saxon IK on reserve, and can hardly wait to run it this summer!

- Anthony


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One? Get two and make a IIK as they did before the introduction of the IVK....


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi:
Although in gauge one I model standard gauge I have been modeling Saxon narrow gauge for the last 8 or so years in HOe, during those long winter months when the weather keeps me inside. The saxon light railway system was one of the most comprehensive systems in all of Europe (Yougoslavia excepted, it hat a system of over 2000 km of 76 cm gauge lines with sleeping cars on long distance trains. A sort of European D&RGW of sorts, a pity no one is modeling it as the scenery, rolling stock and engeneering was absolutely superb.) The Saxon system consisted of over 575 km of lines most of which where disconnected and were short lines penetrating into the Erzgebirge or "Iron mountains" in southern Saxony along the Tczeck border. Two networks where interconnected called the Mugeln Netz and the Willsdruf netz making up with the line to Kipsdorf a system of over 250 km. It had very quaint stud of locomotives mostly built by the home builder Hartmann in Chemnitz. From the onset around the late 1870 until the early '90 the IK 060 was the unique form of motive power. A replica of this classic engine was just finnished by the Meiningen shops a year ago, as most where scrapped in the late 1920s. For the Kipsdorf line which presented some very stiff gradients and sharp curvature 2 Fairlies where imported from Hawthorn in England in an attempt to do away with doubleheading. These where clas IIK. They where closely followed by another experimental class, this one was directly inspired by the succesfull design made by Krauss for the Bosnian system where they survived into the late '60 and were of the Close system of articulating the 3 drivers radially in the outside frames. they were called the class IIIK on the Saxon system and were built half by Krauss and half by Hartmann. Shortly after Hartmann produced a compound meyer 0-4-4-0 called the IVK which was an extraordinary design, that was an instant succes and was therefore spread all over the system. Over a hundred were made and 15 are still in running order to this day (which for a Frenchman like me is quite fun to see all those compounds still churning away a century after R. Garbes demise) For the Muglitz bahn another design was put forward this was an 0-8-0 with Klind Lindner hollow axles and outside frames, it was a two cylinder compound locomotive and was called the VK. This should logically be the end of Saxonian locomotive designs for the network but it didn't happen that way: During WW1 some very succesfull 0-10-0 were built for the german military to haul coal in Poland. These were sold after the armistice to the Saxon railways in 1918 as war surplus of sorts, they were the first superheated locomotives on the system, were very large and thanks to the Golsdorf system of sideplay on the 1rst,3rd and 5th axles could negociate quite well the sharp curvature of the system, while the decapod arangement and the hefty boiler made them master of most situations. these the VIK were built and designed by Henschel and were so succesfull another batch was made in the early '20 just in time for to be numbered directly into the DRG. Then in 1927 some even larger 2-10-2 where designed by Schwartzkopf and became class VIIK alt (old)althoug the Saxon system had become part of the DRG by then. Another batch where made in the early '50 during the DR era by Karl Marx works (ex Babelsberg) and were called VIIK neu (new). Right now Mr Shug has come out with very fine models of the IK, the IIIK, and the VIk is announced. Regner has produced a IVK also.

du-bousquetaire


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Wonderful write up of this intrigueing railroad and thank you for that. Do you have a website which features vintage photos of the Saxonian VIK in its original working life and the type of cars it pulled ? I have had some limited info from Wikipedia but not of the VIK 0-10-0.
*
*Thank you for any info you may have. [email protected]*


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

VIK could be regarded as a quintessence of the German NG prototypes, a chunky, powerful engine with many wheels. 

Here is a link with some historical photographs http://www.saechsische-schmalspurfahrzeuge.de/loks/vik/vik1.htm 

Mr Schug made a very good choice for his third model, and it has been delivered in relatively short time - 18 months 
since the original anounement http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...zubi&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com 

As I am writing one Accucfaft VIK is on its way to me, so I would say 'watch this space' for the photo/test update... 

Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By zubi on 31 May 2011 01:11 AM 
VIK could be regarded as a quintessence of the German NG prototypes, a chunky, powerful engine with many wheels. 

Here is a link with some historical photographs http://www.saechsische-schmalspurfahrzeuge.de/loks/vik/vik1.htm 

Mr Schug made a very good choice for his third model, and it has been delivered in relatively short time - 18 months 
since the original anounement http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...zubi&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com 

As I am writing one Accucfaft VIK is on its way to me, so I would say 'watch this space' for the photo/test update... 

Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 

*What a wonderful group of helpful people. Thank you for the reference and links. We can compare notes when I get mine.*
*Peter. *


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi- 

One thing to watch will be what versions will be released. A lot of German steam had a lot of different details between as built and "Reko" by the DR with new tanks, boilers, air brakes, fittings, etc. And with the VIK, one also had the copy or Nachbau versions bought by the DRG in the 1920s. 

And the real oddball, the one left behind (CSD U58.001) during WWII in Frydlant, Czechoslovakia: 

http://spz.logout.cz/uzke/cz_tremesna/en_tremesna.html 

Here is a model of U58.001 (no DR rebuilding) 

http://www.modellbahnmanufaktur-crottendorf.de/index.php?article_id=194


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and a clean photo of a DR Reko version (Bemo H0e model). 

http://www.boards-4you.de/wbb13/60/...9&page=1&sid=0040adf83de82c3355877e5845ad63a5


----------

